# Advice please between women's Fuji 2.0 and Scattante W-330



## luckylis (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi there!

First time buyer about to purchase this week one of the bikes below. With all the terminology and tech talk, which is the better buy? I do sprint triathlons and would also use this bike for recreation. Thank you in advance!

PS: Didn't know of a way to embed the comparison on this post, so just posting the link.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/ProductCompareView?catalogId=10551&storeId=10052&langId=-1&categoryId=400320&parent_category_rn=400306&top_category=400001&searchTerm=400320&compareList=1073255,1089885&compSKU=1073255&compSKU=1089885


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

i'd go with the Scattante, but i would NEVER buy a bike from performance bike. their stores are staffed with 2nd tier mechanics. And their customer service is 100% bullshit. 
Go to another bike shop with your budget, and see what they have to offer and get back to us. You can do a lot better than performance bike.


----------



## Snuffy_Smith (Jul 13, 2010)

*Look for another LBS*

Let me first say by no means am I an expert. I just posted advice on purchasing a bike. However, I have to agree avoid Performance Bikes if you can. They filled my inexperienced head with stuff and sold me a horrible bike. I tried riding it and could not get the clipless pedals to work, the gears kept jumping when I shifted and the brakes well lets just say they didn't do their job. Now mind you this is after I watch the technician do what I thought was a service on this brand new bike. I road it for one hour and promptly returned it to the store to get a full refund. Just my $.02


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

luckylis said:


> Hi there!
> 
> First time buyer about to purchase this week one of the bikes below. With all the terminology and tech talk, which is the better buy? I do sprint triathlons and would also use this bike for recreation. Thank you in advance!
> 
> PS: Didn't know of a way to embed the comparison on this post, so just posting the link.


Both bikes are spec'd so closely (as is their geo) that it really comes down to your preference. If one fits/ feels a little more comfortably or the placement of controls is preferred go for that one, otherwise all else being equal, just get the cheaper one (as long as it fits well).

As far as Performance bikes level of service, I have no firsthand experience, but have read posts from members offering that some stores are better than others, but the same can be said of bike shops. If you're primarily interested in those two models, I would suggest going to the stores, getting sized/ fitted to the bikes and test riding them. Take a proactive role in the fitting process because (despite what noobs sometimes think), you'll know what feels right.

Once you're satisfied with the fit, make sure the bike operates and performs well, with no sloppy/ noisy shifting or squealing brakes. If present, ask that the issues be corrected (they're all a matter of adjustment) and test ride a second time. If ultimately the problems are resolved and the bike rides well, you'll still have (I believe) a 30 day return option. Conversely, if they're unable to correct the problems, walk away from the bike. There are others to choose from.

As far as the employees offering questionable advice, if you have any concerns update this thread with them and we'll assist. That is, after all, a primary purpose of this forum.

HTH...


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Can't beat the pricing of Performance and nothing wrong with the quality either. But I will agree that it is sort of like the "Home Depot" of LBSs. If you go in after doing your research and are not brand new to the scene...should do okay. If you do you own wrenching that is a plus too.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

My first roadbike was a Scattante Sport CFR – great value at $1,200. Contrary to the other opinions here, I found the customer service at Performance quite good. The service staff was usually very helpful. Is Performance as good as a high end non-chain store? No, but it’s a good place to get started.


----------

